# Starting to cruising Caribbean in late Feburary early March



## Jordan De Geus (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey guys, 

We will be starting our cruise between late February or early March, and likely will be starting in the area between USVI and St Kitts & Nevis. It's a bit sad how late we are starting, but due to work, it's the best we were able to do.

I know hurricane seasons starts in June and runs till Nov 30, so I am a bit concerned about what we should do or where to go. 

We are not very proficient sailors, but are not completely new to sailing. I was hoping that we could spend the remaining season honing our skills and making longer trips(never done an overnight sail before) as we explore around the area. We are planning on spending at least a full year aboard the boat, but financially can last around 3 years.

Does anyone have any recommendations on where we should go that is lower risk from hurricanes? The significant other is of the mindset that we should not have a plan, and talk with local cruisers when we arrive. I am of the mindset of having some sort of plan regardless if we follow it or not, in the event that we have to do something. 

She also doesn't want to be "stuck" in one spot for 6 months or so for hurricane season, so I'm at a bit of a loss.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Bonaire... low crime, cheap moorings, great diving and as hurricane secure as anywhere except Trinidad which is a dump!

A great three day sail across the Caribbean to add to your skills!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

These days one can sail the eastern Caribbean with impunity, if one has access to the internet. Basically, with a bit of weather understanding and an internet connection, one has around 5 days warning of an impending tropical cyclonic storm.
We got so tired of the "hide south of 12 degrees north" mentality, that we avoid Grenada entirely in the hurricane season, now.
We enjoy the empty anchorages and uncrowded dinghy docks of the eastern Caribbean islands (unlike Grenada) during the summer. To be the *ONLY* boat anchored in the Tobago Cays for 2 days this past summer reminded me of what the islands were like back when.
Don't pay a lot of attention to all the nervous Nellies out there. Learn to forecast your own weather and get the data necessary from the internet to make intelligent decisions far in advance of an impending storm and you'll never be able to boast that you've survived a hurricane at anchor. Trust me, as someone who lived in a time when we only knew that a hurricane was upon us was when it hit the windward side of the island we were anchored at, it isn't worth the bragging rights. Run far, and run fast.
Not to be argumentative Yorksailor, but from everything I've heard about the ABC's, they are the most expensive islands in the eastern end of the Caribbean, and a real female dog to get back to the Windwards from. A nice short stop on the way to Panama, but hardly a good hurricane hideout for someone wanting to cruise the eastern Caribbean after the hurricane season.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capta said:


> .....with a bit of weather understanding and an internet connection, one has around 5 days warning of an impending tropical cyclonic storm.......


Isn't this about 90% accurate, with some chance of a serious storm (maybe not a cat5) forming virtually over the islands, with little notice? The inexperienced OP should be sure they are fully prepared for anything, if they are going to be in the Windwards during cane season. Even a tropical storm at 60-70mph can be a boat breaker, especially if unprepared. Wasn't there a pop-up over St Martin a year or two back that put a bunch of boats on the beach, even in Simpson?

I've been in the Bahamas and Caribbean during the summer and kept a very close eye on weather. More than once per day. It was early in the season (Jun-Jul), so a touch less likely and we saw nothing. I don't think asking the locals is a good enough plan. Escape planning, hurricane holes and hard core ground tackle in advance. Anything could happen.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Jordan De Geus said:


> We will be starting our cruise between late February or early March, and likely will be starting in the area between USVI and St Kitts & Nevis.


The mind boggles how you can start a cruise between 2 islands a hundred miles apart.

What CaptA says is correct but he is not giving advice for newer sailors/cruisers but for experienced hurricane avoiders, people who are adept at weather reading that takes most people years to obtain.

My advice to someone of your skill level is indeed head to Grenada for hurricane season and stay in that country. Now that doesn't mean you are stuck in Prickly Bay! There's a ton of places on the main island but also Carriacou ... And the channel in between. There's excellent VHF net with repeater so all round the island you are up to date with the latest weather from the old duffers who really know.
For a first year it's excellent!

Now, the time before summer: sSt Martin Heineken Regatta is first week of March.. you don't have to race, it's a great vibrant time to be there.. and to meet amazing people :wink

Antigua Classic week is a true eye opener of the greatest old sailing boats in the world today.

St Bart's Bucket is a mega yacht series where you see billionaires chucking money at a race course... Each boat must spend a huge amount, probably $5million or more EACH!

So there's lots to do as you slowly drift down the islands.

But... It's your first season so get to Grenada BEFORE the hurricane season starts and stay in the area all season because your death is a stupid way to end your first year sailing!

:smile


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Isn't this about 90% accurate, with some chance of a serious storm (maybe not a cat5) forming virtually over the islands, with little notice?


The only storm I know of that actually formed over an EC island was Klaus. Even then it was on the WX fax for days as it did so,but the NHC wouldn't release a warning because there wasn't enough wind. All these systems are visible to the knowledgeable sailor far enough in advance so he can move out of the way.
As for "hurricane holes", IMO they no longer exist as safe refuges. Most often, after one has set themselves up quite neatly with anchors perfectly positioned, in come all the local boats: tour boats, fishing boats and small cargo boats. They haphazardly toss out anchors on line with no chafe gear and disappear ashore to spend the storm with their families, leaving the hapless sailor to either move to another less protected anchorage, or spend the whole storm worrying when one or more of these boats are going to come crashing down upon them. Hence my "Run far, and run fast" and just get clear.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

some form over islands and some rapidly intensify over islands. forming over islands is not so bad--rapidly intensifying over islands is difficult. in either case the advanced warning is about a week. just follow the flock. 
have fun. donot worry about canes i until june 1, then seek a good place to safely cruise. we coming into an allegedly normal year, so it should be back to the regularly scheduled patterns, once may arrives.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

capta said:


> The only storm I know of that actually formed over an EC island was Klaus. Even then it was on the WX fax for days as it did so,.


.Hang on!!!
You've forgotten Gonzalo 3 years ago, probably because you were in Grenada while I was getting my ass whipped in St Martin.
Spun up just E of Antigua. NO hurricane warning till 2pm which was too late to drop SAS of the boom, furler. Place got pasted with 105kt winds that afternoon and night. Cat 2 and more than 100 boats sunk here!

It was not on any radar 24 hours before. It just didn't exist. Then BAM! Killed a cruiser in Airport Boat yard dock


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

If you have insurance, you should probably start with reading the fine print in your policy and asking them about where you CAN spend hurricane season.

I too am curious on how you will start a cruise in the middle of the sea, or even be unsure which island you will begin from. Is your boat circling around down there waiting for you?

Mark


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> .Hang on!!!
> You've forgotten Gonzalo 3 years ago, probably because you were in Grenada while I was getting my ass whipped in St Martin.
> Spun up just E of Antigua. NO hurricane warning till 2pm which was too late to drop SAS of the boom, furler. Place got pasted with 105kt winds that afternoon and night. Cat 2 and more than 100 boats sunk here!
> 
> It was not on any radar 24 hours before. It just didn't exist. Then BAM! Killed a cruiser in Airport Boat yard dock


gonzalo approached the islands as a benign tropical wave which slowly grew into the ts that rapidly intensified exactly midway over st martin. i watched in horror as i knew i had friends where the beastie was intensifying. rapid intensification is a hypnotizing phenomenon-i watched patricia ri before slamming me, and i watched gonzalo as it mashed you guys, and odile as it ri'd before bashing cabo and la paz. ri overhead is very unstable and unpredictable.you can feel it from 100-200 miles away , as i have experienced in barra de navidad. 
i love storm 2k--very informative and covers these well and thoroughly--when they become excited i know someone gonna be in some busy weather. 
matthew ri'd over western venezuela and again while passing by jamaica and haiti. and again--the storm that would not die. .....


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Jordan De Geus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We will be starting our cruise between late February or early March, and likely will be starting in the area between USVI and St Kitts & Nevis. It's a bit sad how late we are starting, but due to work, it's the best we were able to do.
> 
> ...


Assuming you start from the USV! you have one significant passage hurdle to overcome on your trek South and that is the Anegada passage between the BVI and St Marten. This is best done as an overnight leaving about mid day. I have always left from North Sound in the BVI. If you get the timing right and leave on the passage of a cold front you can have a pleasant sail all the way to St Marten. Try to bash your way across under engine and you will either break the boat or your spirits.

If you are not sure about your ability to read the weather you could do worse than sign up to Chris Parker's personal weather forecasts and he will tailor a forecast for you and tell you when it is good to go. see https://www.mwxc.com/

After you get to St Marten you are island hopping south on day sails until you get to Grenada.

Next, what to do in hurricane season? Well your insurance company may have very specific requirements you are obliged to meet if you want cover to continue. Read the small print. The more draconian may still insist that you stay out of specific areas June to November.

I have been cruising this area for some years now. During hurricane season I check the weather EVERY MORNING WITH OUT FAIL. NOAA is the best source. As to location I am in Martinique by June and the Grenadines by July. Like Capta I love cruising the Grenadines then as the cruise ships have gone and the anchorages are free from day trip snorkel boats. But I also have a plan if it looks like I am going to be in the path of a named storm. I know the hurricane holes [ NB the one in Carriacou has a 6 ft entry bar] and to get their early. I know how to lay out my oversize anchors, tie up to the mangroves and to strip the boat of sails and all canvas. But my first option is to move the boat away from the hurricane area, to this end the diesel tank is full and I am always ready to leave given 6 hours notice. Mid August to September usually sees me in Grenada.

Do a dry run on stripping the boat. Explore the hurricane holes in advance, ideally with a sounding pole - ** MAKE YOUR OWN SKETCH CHARTS OF THE ENTRY AND BEST LOCATIONS ** -.

Anyway welcome to the cruising life and when you make it to Grenada make sure you listen to the cruisers net at 7.30 am on VHF channel 66 *INTERNATIONAL* in the morning Mon to Sat. and introduce yourselves.

One thing to consider for peak hurricane season is plan for three weeks in the Grenadines, three weeks in Grenada and three weeks in Trinidad.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> .Hang on!!!
> You've forgotten Gonzalo 3 years ago, probably because you were in Grenada while I was getting my ass whipped in St Martin.
> Spun up just E of Antigua. NO hurricane warning till 2pm which was too late to drop SAS of the boom, furler. Place got pasted with 105kt winds that afternoon and night. Cat 2 and more than 100 boats sunk here!
> It was not on any radar 24 hours before. It just didn't exist. Then BAM! Killed a cruiser in Airport Boat yard dock


Not the same thing. I believe Gonzalo was a tropical wave before it was rated a tropical storm as it hit the windward side of the island, where uncharacteristically, it grew into a full fledged hurricane over you. That so many decided to take the weather reports at their word (a tropical storm) and not be prepared for the worst case (hurricane), is the cause of much of the destruction, IMO.
The eye of Klaus, on the other hand, encompassed St Thomas and San Juan as it grew and only became significant to the NWS when it began to move. Imagine sitting in a steaming cauldron for days and having the eye wall, with it's hurricane force winds, as your first inkling that something was amiss.
I was in Bermuda on a delivery and saw it on my wxfax so went to the Air Force base and looked at their table top size wxfax pic of it all. 
I even called the NWS in Norfolk to ask that a warning be issued. I had a wife and baby in ST T sitting on a boat. They told me that even though the system was clearly visible on wxfax, there was no reported wind at either SJ or ST T and therefore their guidelines prevented them from issuing any warning. I replied that there usually wasn't a lot of surface wind in the eye of a developing hurricane, but they essentially shrugged their shoulders.
Charlotte Amalie was hit with a wall of 90 knots of wind (from zero) from the SSW, which is directly into the harbor, as the storm began to move. I'd really wanted to call my wife and warn her, but since nobody else was taking this very seriously, I figured I was just overreacting. That was the last time I ever trusted a weather person instead of myself, and sadly, not the first time I'd done it.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree on reading your insurance policy first and see what it has to say. There are people on this board who have no problem risking their boats - we are not one of them. Call me old but when hurricane season comes we headed down to Trinidad as did a lot of other boats. 
If you have an ssb there are nets out there that you can join and listen in and talk and get help with stuff. the cruising community is very friendly and helpful. 
But remember it is your boat and your family so why risk it - we don't.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

chuck5499 said:


> But remember it is your boat and your family so why risk it - we don't.


Help me out here, please. Does your policy say you have NO coverage north of 12 degrees or no coverage for named storms north of 12 degrees during certain months?
St Lucia to Grenada is a mere 24 hour run or less for most of us, even under power if necessary, with Trini just another 10 hours more. With at least 5 days warning of any threatening storm, first as a tropical wave, then a depression, etc., one should be able to make a decision as to what course one wants to take to avoid the approaching weather system well in advance of it's arrival. 
That way one could enjoy the myriad of wonderful places in between, to spend time and enjoy the uncrowded anchorages during the summer. Oddly, in Rodney Bay during the summer, they play some pretty good music at a pleasant volume, unlike the winter when the "music" is extremely loud, boring, repetitive and unending, even far out in the anchorage.
While I love Trinidad, Chaguaramas is one of the dirtiest, foul bottomed anchorages in all the West Indies and I couldn't see us spending months there. I certainly won't run my watermaker there or the anchorage by TTSA, which is wide open to any weather from the east. I couldn't imagine spending the hurricane season on the hard would be a very good life for a live aboard, either.
Living and hiding out for six months of the year in fear of something which is so easy to avoid these days, doesn't sound like the best way to enjoy one's time cruising to me.
Enjoy some doubles for us in Trini next hurricane season while we're snorkeling the World's End Reef or exploring the east side of Martinique.
As with so many threads on here however, it is a matter of to each his/her own.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

capta said:


> Help me out here, please. Does your policy say you have NO coverage north of 12 degrees or no coverage for named storms north of 12 degrees during


It depends. We have had policies that state the boat is not covered at all during certain months in certain areas, policies that state we only have no coverage for named storms in those times/areas, as well as policies that state we have full coverage but with a higher deductible for named storms in those areas.

The policies that allow one to stay in an area but still have coverage, albeit with higher deductibles, usually require one to submit for their endorsement a detailed and specific action plan in case of a named storm. Often, the only plans they will endorse are those that practically limit what one does during this time anyhow. And one better stick to that plan or&#8230;.

However, the EC could be much easier in this regard than others because there are many facilities and cover close by that can be accessed.

Mark


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

*


capta said:



Help me out here, please. Does your policy say you have NO coverage north of 12 degrees or no coverage for named storms north of 12 degrees during certain months?
As with so many threads on here however, it is a matter of to each his/her own.

Click to expand...

*

Yep -- we do not like no coverage for named storms. If you want to stay there then stay - each of us does what is right for ourselves.

The OP is new and you said hey just stay and try to outrun a major blow and our response is hey as a new be why risk it. We have always tried not to risk it and so far have been fairly successful at it and will continue to not risk it.

Each to their own. A look at your site and we see you sail up and down the lower part of the Eastern Caribbean and that if fine. But to us if we did we would have quite sailing a long long time ago. Not our cup of tea. We want to see new ports of call, new people, food, new this and that and new experiences not the same old stuff each year. we have a lot of friends who do that and good for them but not for us.

As for the OP we repeat it is your life and your family and your boat and you must remember you are a newbe so do what is safe and reasonable for you not someone who has been sailing for years. Recognize your abilities and grow and grow and learn - you did not do quantitative algebra before you took basic algebra?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

chuck5499 said:


> *
> *
> 
> Yep -- we do not like no coverage for named storms. If you want to stay there then stay - each of us does what is right for ourselves.
> ...


Your attitude is exactly why I posted on this thread.
It's almost impossible to run a successful charter business if one wishes to constantly experience "new ports of call, new people, food, new this and that and new experiences". Familiarity with an area is the key to giving each customer the best experience possible.
With all the information available on the internet and various radio nets throughout the West Indies, I can see no valid reason to hunker down in Grenada or Trini for half the year, so I stated this to a new sailor.
However, after a circumnavigation, multiple TransPacs and innumerable TransAts, a bunch of voyages through the Med (both ways), voyages to South America, including up the Amazon and the Orinoco Rivers, a nasty sail up the Red Sea and a circumnavigation of the eastern US, I doubt that I need to be lectured about the joys of "new ports of call, new people, food, new this and that and new experiences".
I've literally been in so many tropical cyclonic storms in the last 50+ years that I've lost count. Believe me, it is *NOT* an experience I *EVER* wish to have again! But it just doesn't take a whole lot of experience (or even local knowledge) to turn on one's engine (or sail/motor sail) and run 24 hours from St. Lucia to Grenada, well in advance of an approaching tropical system, should the need arise. Add another 4 hours from Martinique.
I don't see this *HUGE* risk you keep harping on. As with so many things, fearing something that *might* happen to the point of missing out on some really great summer sailing and adventuring, especially when the crowds and hectic activity are at their lowest, seems overly cautious these days.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Grenada, or course, is not immune to hurricanes, it's just less likely to take a hit. I think it was last whacked good about 10 years ago. One might even say it's due.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

capta said:


> However, after a circumnavigation, multiple TransPacs and innumerable TransAts, a bunch of voyages through the Med (both ways), voyages to South America, including up the Amazon and the Orinoco Rivers, a nasty sail up the Red Sea and a circumnavigation of the eastern US, I doubt that I need to be lectured about the joys of "new ports of call, new people, food, new this and that and new experiences".
> I've literally been in so many tropical cyclonic storms in the last 50+ years that I've lost count.


Andrew, I don't think anyone is giving you advice. We are all giving it to the OP who stated he is new to this game and this area.

There's a distinct difference in the way I do things now than when I first wandered into the Caribbean and needed to stay for summer. This was at the end of my circumnavigation where I weathered a cyclone at anchor in Australia.

I did my research on where the scaredest people go and I followed.
I got the Grenada early and started asking questions about hurricanes. One 'prominant' cruiser running the radio net at the time said "we don't mention the "H" word".
By jingo, by crikey that's not good enough for me and I searched every bay to see if it could be a hurricane hole, made plans for a zip to Trinidad, researched every blow for the last 50 years....
And then hunkered down for the season only cruising to the close places.

If I was to have another "H" season in the Caribbean I would do it more similarly to you.

But for a first timer my suggestion is to play it safe, get internet on the boat and watch every cloud that appears off Africa. The learning experience of one season there will give someone the confidence to do it differently the next season. 

Do you agree?

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Grenada, or course, is not immune to hurricanes, it's just less likely to take a hit. I think it was last whacked good about 10 years ago. One might even say it's due.


2004 Hurricane Ivan
39 people died on Grenada.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Ivan









St George's Harbor. Grenada.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Andrew, I don't think anyone is giving you advice. We are all giving it to the OP who stated he is new to this game and this area.
> 
> There's a distinct difference in the way I do things now than when I first wandered into the Caribbean and needed to stay for summer. This was at the end of my circumnavigation where I weathered a cyclone at anchor in Australia.
> 
> ...


Of course. I wasted 3 summers down here and I was just hoping to save someone else that experience.
But hey, I wanted to say, regarding Gonzolo, that *YOU* apparently did everything right for that one, if I remember your post. You got yourself on a good mooring, well tucked up should the wind blow. And it did. Good on ya, mate.
Oz was a good teacher. We had ten tropical cyclonic storms the year we sailed Q-land. Poor Bundaberg.


----------

